# If you could have ANY author write for BL



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

As the title suggests, I'm curious about other people's ideas. If you could have any author that's ever been published write something for BL who would you choose and why. 

They can be living or dead and doesn't have to be limited to fiction. I guess most will go for established fantasy or sci-fi writers but then again I might be wrong 

Personally I'd love to see Steven Erikson have a pop at anything in the WHFB setting. I love the Malazan Book of the Fallen series and think he could really come up with some great stories that show just how brutal life is in the old world and his characters have great personality whether you love or hate them. 


So, who would you choose?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Iain M Banks - that would be incredibly cool. Or maybe Alastair Reynolds. Both could do the dark side of 40k well.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Iain M. Banks or Alastair Reynolds. 

Others would be Drew Karpyshyn (Star Wars author), Paul S. Kemp (Warhammer 40,000 - he's written a _Time of Legends_ Short Story already), Simon Scarrow (_Under the Eagle_ author), to write Warhammer Fantasy, and while we're at it, I'd love to see a Warhammer Fantasy novel written by George RR Martin. .


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I'd love to see an actual 'horror' writer do some night lords or vampire counts stories.

Just a fan of things lurking in the dark really...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Would love to see Jim Butcher write a novel about Heinrich Kemmler, he could do a fantastic job on that. :biggrin:

Also Karen Traviss writing for the Imperial Guard or the Space Marines, she would be absolutely brilliant.


LotN


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh also - Dan Simmons. He writes dark (both horror and SF) better than pretty much anyone. Hyperion is well known but for horror/dark try Carrion Comfort.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

orson scott card


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Charles Dickens, would be amazing


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

As others have said i'd like to see some harder/ space opera sci fi writers have a go, see their take on 40k. 

Writers like Neal Asher, Alastair Reynolds, Peter Hamilton. 

Also given China Meiville's fantastically dystopian 'weird' books i think he could produce something very interesting aswell.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Peter F Hamilton, love his work.

Also +1 for Orson Scott Card, Ender's Game is about the best book I have ever read.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tolkien doing the entire Heresy series


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Tolkien doing the entire Heresy series


That'd take forever. And it might include Tom Bombadil.
But...
I see your Tolkien and raise you - JK Rowling.

I'd like to see a humourous 40k book, so I think it'd be interesting to have terry pratchett do a book on 40k - as long as it was nowhere near the rest of the settings - in location or time.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Charles Dickens, would be amazing


Lol. Shakespeare?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

"Alas poor Tarik, I knew him well!"


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

George RR Martin, though it would take him several years.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmm

*Alan Dean Foster:*
_One of my favourite authors - if you get a chance have a read of "A Call to Arms", and its subsequent books "The False Mirror" and "The Spoils of War"... I promise you it will change your outlook on humanity!_

*Julian May:*
I own a few titles from Julian, however my favourite is "The Many Coloured Land" its a quartet, and I humbly recommend it - its very detailed and absorbing 

*Issac Asimov: *
Simply because I own nearly everything he wrote!


*Stever Jackson and Ian Livingston:*
(since Ian has left / sold GW, he can now hook up with his old buddy and make me a batch of books were I play a squad of marines and turn to page XXX should I choose to attack the Tyranids on the precipice or turn to page XXX should I attack them on the plains...

I can see it now, what a cool trilogy of books they could write - follow a simple tactical platoon or scout squad and place the interactive story through a couple of campaigns!!!

They could even release it as an interactive download via some app-store

Hell the latter sounds sooo good I might even write one myself.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

HP Lovecraft!
Robert Harris writing a IG or Inquisition novel, or Stephen King with a "why do bad things happen to good people" short stories.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> That'd take forever. And it might include Tom Bombadil.
> But...
> I see your Tolkien and raise you - JK Rowling.
> 
> I'd like to see a humourous 40k book, so I think it'd be interesting to have terry pratchett do a book on 40k - as long as it was nowhere near the rest of the settings - in location or time.


Commissar Cain sends his regards 

Anyway, I'd like to see Terry Pratchett write BL books. Maybe Orks...


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Steven Erikson writing the entire HH would be my dream. He can handle epics with tons of branching story arcs that then converge in a realistic and meaningful way. He's good with a huge cast of characters and he writes at a reasonable pace.

But most of the suggestions in this thread would be awesome. Not really sure how GRRM's style would translate to the WH40K setting but I'm sure it would be fun to read. 

Alastair Reynolds would be perfect for the setting.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is an easy one. HP lovecraft. The idea of Chaos really came from him.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dammit Douglas Adams. Seconded Terry Pratchett - would be nice to see a mini-series or something about an obscure and bizarre world or civilisation.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Lupe said:


> Anyway, I'd like to see Terry Pratchett write BL books. Maybe Orks...


A Pratchett-scripted Ork dialogue would be gold.
However, Pratchett could write the perfect Imperial Guard novel. Just transplant the City Watch characters into the 40,000 millenia. You'd have:
Commissar Vimes
Inquisitor Vetinari
Detritus the Ogryn (instead of a troll)
Nobby the Ratling

and, my personal favorite...
Chaplain DEATH

As for other writers:
Not too many modern writers. I've been reading mostly BL stuff anyway these past few years. I liked Paul Kearney's Corvus, but IIRC he did a story in the Death & Dishonour anthology. Don't know if 40K would suit him, probably more likely WH Fantasy.
Robert E. Howard. I know, CL Werner has a similar style, but also a unique style, which is great. But look at the volume REH put out in his few living years!
Karl Edward Wagner
George Orwell to write an Adeptus Ministorum trilogy
Arthur C Clarke to map the details and mechanics of warp travel


----------



## Vociferous Noun (Aug 5, 2012)

Milton to write the entire Horus Heresy, from start to finish!


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel that Neil Gaiman could do a very good novel or short story centering around the Black Ships


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

think Shaun Hutson doing the darker side of 40K might work, he would defintly be able to do the demonic possession scenario quite well (Renegades,Slugs, to name a couple)


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> I feel that Neil Gaiman could do a very good novel or short story centering around the Black Ships


or James Herbert but deffo on Gaimen, his DC Vertigo sandman series excellent


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Hachiko said:


> A Pratchett-scripted Ork dialogue would be gold.
> However, Pratchett could write the perfect Imperial Guard novel. Just transplant the City Watch characters into the 40,000 millenia. You'd have:
> Commissar Vimes
> Inquisitor Vetinari
> ...


no one writes Death like Prachett!!!!!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

gothik said:


> no one writes Death like Prachett!!!!!


Pratchett writing Death.
Christopher Lee voicing Death.
Sometimes life finds harmony.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Matthew Stover writing about Space Marines. Black Templars maybe, or Flesh Tearers... He is fantastic with morally grey stories, just check out what he did over in Star Wars.


----------



## Discharger039 (Aug 5, 2012)

+1 for Peter F Hamilton (of course he would have to include a lot of space sex...)

John Grisham could write a whole series about the Arbites

Tom Clancy for volumes and volumes of war and the politics behind it


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Asimov to do a Mechanicus novel (or four)


----------

